# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  is this guy for real

## raw12

DR. SIZE INTERVIEW 

Isaac "Dr Size" Nesser has the worlds largest muscular chest and arms 
in the world, according to The Guinness Book of World Records! 74 inch 
chest, 29 arms, he weighs 362lbs, bench presses 825lbs and he is 
completely drug free. He would like to get the word out to as many 
people as he can, that its possible to achieve great things without drugs.

Isaac Nesser's measurements:
HEIGHT: 6 ft
WEIGHT: 362 lbs
NECK: 23 and half Inches
CHEST: 74 and half Inches
FOREARM: 22 inches
BICEPS: 29 Inches
WAIST: 44 Inches

Q: Isaac, you have the world's largest muscular chest (over 74") and arms
(29"). You have bench pressed over 800 pounds. Could you tell us some 
more about your feats of strength?

Isaac: I've benched 820lbs. I work out with barbell curls up to 315 lbs
for 5 reps. Not a so-called cheat curl either. I do one-arm tricep
extensions with up to 180lbs. I've lifted truck engines over 700lbs and
carried them. Lifted and carried 500lbs stones. Lifted station wagons off
the ground with my back in the front where the engine is. Carried
100-gallon drums filled with gas. Those are just a few feats of strength
I've done.

----------


## Decoder

I thought that greg valentine or whatever his name was, had bigger arms "mr synthol"

----------


## Steele

i would have to see this dude to believe that. why hasn't he set all the olympic power records????

----------


## powerlifterjay

He is full of shit!! No one has ever witnessed any lifts he claims. Gimmie a break 820 no shirt? Born at night , but not last night!! I hate guys that mock powerlifting and feats of strength with made up claims of greatness. Oh ya i think he said he was clean too.

----------


## mammoth

This is the only photo I could locate:

29" arms????

----------


## Desmond33

Hi this is desmond Issac here I am hard hearing imp I want to know what do with this stuff I am on steroid with my Dr every month I have hormoe level low blood my weight 197lb and tall 5'11 I have builders muscles look change since for 3 weeks so what do I need I have no expriences this stuff I am 32 yrs old in Fayetteville, Arkansas.......write me soon thank you

----------


## David B.

> _Originally posted by mammoth_ 
> *This is the only photo I could locate:
> 
> *


I can't find it right now, but there's another photo of him balancing a can of Pepsi on his upper chest. i.e. it was a horizontal surface...

--dnb

----------


## raw12

heres the rest of the interview

.

Q: When did you set the records? Do you think you can improve upon them?

Isaac: Set the records in 1989, and improved upon them in 1994 where they
stand now. I don't think I'll be able to improve upon them. It takes a 
tremendous amount of work to just maintain. And the body can only take so
much punishment on the joints and ligaments.

Q: You have made it very clear that you do not use and never have used 
drugs to enhance your performance. Could you tell us more about why you 
have chosen to remain drug-free?

Isaac: I don't believe in using drugs. In my view that is just plain
cheating and the easy way out. I've worked too hard to abuse my body with
drugs. I have no respect for people who use drugs - champion or no
champion. To me using steroids or other muscle enhancing drugs is the same
as using heroin or cocaine.

Q: Do you feel that there have been any disadvantages of remaining 
drug-free? Do you think you could have improved your performance with 
drugs?

Isaac: No. I don't feel there have been any disadvantages in being drug 
free because I've built the biggest muscles in the world - even getting 
bigger then any other men who have used the drugs. The only 
disadvantage, in my view would be, that I've had to lift harder and more 
and longer hours to achieve my goal. But it is well worth it.

Q: Are there people in the strength community that do not believe that 
you haven't used drugs? If so, how would you respond to them?

Isaac: Yes. I believe there are people and lifters who don't believe I 
haven't used drugs, or I'm as massive as I am. My response is that I 
workout for myself, against myself. It's immaterial to me what they think.
I know I can match anyone in the world in an overall strength contest, 
and I know I'm bigger than anyone. And if anyone has something to say 
about it, if they have big enough balls, say it to face. Yes. A lot of
people make comparisons, but they shouldn't because every person is
unique. No two people alike. One needs to take what they have and develop
that to the best of their ability.

Q: With your size and strength, you would seem to be a natural for 
competing in the World's Strongest Man competition. Have you ever 
been contacted to participate? If "yes," why haven't you accepted? If 
"no," why do you think that is?

Isaac: Yes I have been contacted to compete in world strongman 
competitions, and the reasons I didn't were the drugs I believe 
everyone is using. Not that they would be stronger then me because 
of it, because they wouldn't, but again because I don't associate myself 
with people who use drugs. And one competition I was contacted like a 
week before the event with no time to train for it, or anything. I believe
it was done intentionally that way. Don't get me wrong. If there are some
competitors out there that are drug free, and accomplished their size 
and strength naturally, I have all the respect in the world for them. It 
takes a lot of hard, hard work, and I say "more power to them."

Q: If you were to enter the WSM competition this year, how do you think 
you would do? How do you think you would do if there were drug testing?

Isaac: If I entered, there is no doubt in my mind I would win - unless of
course there were some unforeseen things like an injury.

Q: To what do you credit your tremendous size? Genetics? Hard work? 
Good eating? All of the above?

Isaac: I credit my massive size to very, very hard work. I've been working
out for almost 30 years now with weight, from 4 to 6 hours a day, not 
missing more then one consecutive week at anytime during that period. 
One week was the longest time I didn't work out, and it was because of a 
bad bout with the flu. Yes, some genetics are involved, only to a certain
extent. I was not a bony kid, but was not husky - just built average.
Also, good living, getting my rest, and very little late night outs, and
staying away from any types of drugs.

Q: You have said that you started lifting when you were eight years old. 
There was a fifteen-year period where you worked out for five to six hours
per day. Now, you're at four hours a day. How do you find the time to do 
this? What sacrifices have you had to make?

Isaac: Yes, I work out for long hours, and I also own 2 businesses, so I
do sacrifice. Usually I workout at night, between 6 and 10. The biggest
sacrifice is probably my social and personal life. I find time for it, but
never enough.

Q: Could you give us some detail on your training routine?

Isaac: Well, I have a unique training regimen, Most "so called experts" 
would say to work on one muscle part one day, and then rest it the next. 
Well, what has worked for me is lifting on the same muscle parts, for 8 to
10 days straight, then taking 2 or 3 days off for the muscle to heal and 
grow. I believe in working the muscle really hard for days, then letting 
them rest afterwards. Now I caution to young people reading this, just 
because this works for me, doesn't me it's right for you. Everyone 
needs to go through a trial and error process with routines to see what 
their body best responds to.

----------


## FortifiedIron

Notice you never see him lifting anything?


Kc

----------


## Little_Lee

I also question his lifts! Especially with no enhancements???????????

----------


## Braz_Machine

I'd have to see it to believe it??????????

----------


## strongerthanall

You would think this guy would want to show the world what he can do and enter a powerlifting meet that is drug free or the World Strongest Man competitions. What better platform to prove how strong you are and claim you are drug free. I think the guy is full of it.

----------


## Cycleon

http://www.pittsburghlive.com/x/dail...t/s_97369.html

Well - the paper thinks hes legit anyway

also listed as one of the strongmen

http://www.bk-sportsmag.se/lankar/man.htm

Isaac Nesser holds the world record for largest chest at a bulging 74 inches. He's been lifting weights since he was eight years old, and now lifts twice a day in two-hour shifts. His program includes bench-pressing 560 pounds in a series of three to five repetitions, and curling 300-pound barbells. What does that have to do with anything? Nothing. What does MTV have to do with skateboarding? Nothing, but if big-chest Isaac showed up at the Hard Rock Casino in Las Vegas for the MTV "world record" air contest, he probably could have bench-pressed all the crappy uptight MTV dancers. He also could have thrown them in the world's biggest blender and had a hell of a protein shake.

----------


## palme

Haha thats funny Cyc, you have bk sportsmag linked  :Smilie: 

Id like to see some pics of him curling 300lbs.

----------


## TheyoungJason

I'd just like to say this guy is full of shit. Not only would his bullshit routine easily lead to overtraining, his claimed lifts are ridiculous... the most anyone has ever pressed is 800, done by Ryan Kennelly and unofficially by Anthony Clark a few years back... both were wearing bench shirts... this guy claims he has benched 25 more then them without a shirt and without juice, he is full of shit. I hate assholes like him who disrespect real lifters with this kind of fucked up lies. If this guy could really do all that, why the fuck doesn't he prove it?

----------


## raidersglory569

this guy is for real. He's in the guinness book of real records. I've seen him just recently at his store called Nesser's Clothing in Scottdale, Pennsylvania. It's a big and tall store. I go to highschool with his nephew and believe me, this guy could have benched 820. He claimed to lift 6 hours a day and by the way he looked he could. This guy is huge and i love his big and tall store!

----------


## echobeach

A 360 kg Bench.

No shirt, no juice.

Yeah..........right.

Hit me...........but dont **** me.

----------


## BIGTOTAL

First youngjason the biggest bench ever is 900. Second this guy is full of sh*t. He lives close to me and has never been seen. He has been called by the like of Jamie Harris and Dan Kovacs to compete against them and never shows because they would beat him like a dog!!!

----------


## BIGTOTAL

Also raidersglory I hope you kidding to say that the guy looks like he is strong. Lots of guys look strong and arent and lots of guys dont look strong and are. Also there are tons of guys that are strong and dont come close to this bullsh*t claims. The dude is a phoney.

----------


## DARKSEID

This guy is full of sh*t ,bottom line

----------


## saboudian

> First youngjason the biggest bench ever is 900. Second this guy is full of sh*t. He lives close to me and has never been seen. He has been called by the like of Jamie Harris and Dan Kovacs to compete against them and never shows because they would beat him like a dog!!!


I've heard of quite a few benches well into the 900's, but i'm not sure not sure how many were official, I've even heard of a few cracks at the big 1k. Its almost hard to keep track of these records because they change so fast/.

----------


## BIGTOTAL

There has only been one person to bench 900. As far as 800's there have been a few clark, kennelly, lattimer, mendelson and I think that it is all. There has never been an official attempt at a grand either.

----------


## ER RN

He is full of ****. Why doesn't he compete ? It all is about competition. Nuff said

----------


## LostUp

But hey, having the largest muscular chest on record is still a big accomplishment though right? As for the lifts I'd like to see him prove it, but wont call him a liar untill then.

----------


## ironfist

I'll have to ask Tarzan, he probably knows the guy...

----------


## Rsox1

it would be kinda cool if he was telling the truth but for some reason i doubt it especially with his age christ he is almost 40 with no hormone aides, most people reach their peak by 30 and 30 is stretching it, its more like 28, and he says he doesn't want to be associated with "drug users" then why doesn't he whip there ass and show the world that natural can win ? I really wish he was telling the truth but my gut says no

----------


## Dude-Man

no proof, no coment.

----------


## UNNATURAL POWER

a few points to hit on, briefly...

-This thread has been up for almost a year now, so at the time theyoungjason posted his comment the highest bench press WAS only 800, done by ryan kennelly. Since the development of denim bench shirts, however, this number skyrocked to a successful 900 by gene rychlak in just 15 months.
-raidersglory... I wholeheartedly believe that this man is huge in a way not even comparible to any of us, BUT this does not mean he can make a raw 800 bench press. If you need an example, Ronnie Coleman seemingly would dwarf every man alive, but I could list off over 300 powerlifters much smaller then him who would destroy him in raw bench press competition. Size does not link directly to strength although it does play a role in it, thus you can't judge Nesser's strength potential through his build.
-Personally I believe anyone willing to stake claims as outlandish as these has the obligation to prove him/herself. Nesser is a phony no matter which way you look at it, even in the unprobable circumstance that he is truthful, he still has never done anything to establish his self-proclaimed superiority. As several have said before me, he's full of ****...

-UNNATURAL POWER

----------


## BIGTOTAL

First the denim bench shirt has been around for many years. Second the 900 bench you speak of was done in a poly. A double poly phenom.

----------


## UNNATURAL POWER

Point is, the denim bench shirt didn't start revolutionizing powerlifting until last year. And Kennelly was wearing a denim and he was the first one to break 800.

-UNNATURAL POWER

----------


## BIGTOTAL

Again if you count Ryan's lift at 800 why dont you count Clarks 805 in a poly which was done many years ago. I think the difference between then and now is how we train to use shirts not the shirt so much. The internet has help many to begin to train correctly for them instead of doing stupid bb stuff from the magazines.

----------


## mista_liar

soda can balance...

----------


## ChiTownTommy

and this guy says he has never done steriods

----------

